# ICD-10 Certification



## aschaeve (Nov 11, 2011)

I have heard that you can get certified in ICD-10 right now.  Does anyone know where you can do this?

Thanks,

Alicia, CPC


----------



## cheermom68 (Nov 11, 2011)

*Icd10*

AHIMA has a ICD10 trainer certification.  Go to their website, ahima.org for details.
LeeAnn


----------

